# Is my male Guppy sick? How to cure?



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

I am not sure if the tail fins are rotten or being nipped by the other fishes and his stomach seems to be bloated, He is not active, swims slowly and stasy on top of the water at one of the corner most of the time

symptoms:

1. damage fin
2. bloated stomach
3. not active


----------

